
Show HN: Weekly mail digests for personal Reddit custom feeds - andreasscherman
https://redditletter.com
======
andreasscherman
Hi!

This small project grew out of the fact that I'm notoriously bad at checking
out my custom feeds ("multireddits"), but I have a couple that I'm honestly
really interested in and that have really good content. A mail digest with the
top posts every week solved it fairly nicely for me.

Let me know what you think! I'd really love to hear if you decide to use it or
have any problems or feedback!

------
bjpyuio
What about a daily, and monthly option?

~~~
andreasscherman
It never occurred to me that daily/monthly could be useful, as weekly seemed
like a sweet spot. I'll have a look at adding it! Thanks!

